# Dave Hill Effect



## thirdkid (Jun 18, 2009)

Ive been trying out the dave hill effect and well mine doesnt look as nice and need help perfecting it and some critiquing.. Yes the colour is meant to be that way.. Looks dull but i like the effect.. Anyway here are the pics






Before





After

And a proper one that someone made..





Before





After

The proper dave hill looks clearer and softer..how do i make it softer and have that black fading outwards..


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2009)

It all starts with lighting.  These image typically have back lighting  and usually from both sides.  

For example, the little blond girl has back lighting from the left side...while your shot has no backlighting at all.


----------



## NateS (Jun 18, 2009)

The photo you started with has bad edges and a hard look to it....not to mention underexposed areas and harsh shadows.  

The photo you are trying to mimic has a naturally soft look to it, a scene where everything is properly exposed, and no shadows at all.  I'd say that this is a result of the image that each started with and not so much the effect you are using.  Compare both of the before images......yours is much harder in the first place.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2009)

Photoshop Insider Blog By Scott Kelby » Blog Archive » The &#8220;Dave Hill Look&#8221; Revisted, Part One


----------

